# Giant Piranha Caught In South Russia



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://rt.com/news/giant-piranha-caught-russia/


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Not much info on that site.. But I have a feeling it was a Pacu..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like a pacu to me too just from the weight either that or one of RB's P's got loose in RUSSIA!!!! llol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vegan piranha. Lol. Coulda been a huge cariba, tern or piyara. Who knows might of been a big rhom. It was probably staged. The fisherman said he's had Piranha at home. It might of been his fish that he claimed to catch.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

2.4 Kg piranha?... most likely a Pacu... and the fisherman most likely was a know it all P-Fury asshole...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Exactly.
2.4 kg... yeah right.

Wonder why the media just can't seem to get this sh*t right.
Ya'd think they'd research stuff a little more before printing it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without a photo to look at, just reading the article and associated links, comments about it being peaceful strongly suggest pacu.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Probably pacu. People will release reds if they are to lazy to sell them and get abit of cash but i don't think anybody would release other pygos or serras as it should be a pretty easy $50 or more.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

indeed. to bad there are no picture,s or video.. humzz

indeed more chance its a pacu than a caribe piraya or tern....

didnt thuoght about the pacu lol


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a hint...
http://mosnews.com/weird/2009/05/07/sibpiranha/


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Giant Kodiak Bear found living under house in Chicagoland!

Here's a picture...


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

woman goes "maybe were going to find out its actually just a mutated carp with ugly teeth" speak for yourself Brit


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

There are alot of people out there in the world who still call pacu a piranha, but they just say its a vegatable based diet version of piranha.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

dcp5082 said:


> woman goes "maybe were going to find out its actually just a mutated carp with ugly teeth" speak for yourself Brit


She's Russian not British. Guess we know who fits the American stereotype here









More then likely a pacu, most people have trouble identifying them.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Traveller said:


> woman goes "maybe were going to find out its actually just a mutated carp with ugly teeth" speak for yourself Brit


She's Russian not British. Guess we know who fits the American stereotype here









More then likely a pacu, most people have trouble identifying them.
[/quote]

the accent confused me, sounded british failed to notice russian name


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

memento said:


> Just a hint...
> http://mosnews.com/weird/2009/05/07/sibpiranha/


Just goes to show how much intelligence it takes to be a scientist.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont get whats so f*cking hard about pacu vs piranha its like saying a deer and a moose look alike since they both have antlers


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Just a hint...
> http://mosnews.com/w.../07/sibpiranha/


Just goes to show how much intelligence it takes to be a scientist.
[/quote]

What are you talking about when you use the word "piranha" ? Do you only use it for the genus Pygocentrus, or also for Serrasalmus ?
And how about the genus Pristobrycon ? Catoprion mento and Pygopristis denticulata ?
In the hobby, we all call them "piranha" as well and consider that pretty normal....

But if we are to call the entire piranha clade "piranhas", keep in mind the genus Metynnis is also included...

The term "piranha" in itself has nothing scientific Bruner, and remarks like yours just show how little intelligence it takes to be a hobbyist.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was going to explain it a different way on the name piranha... but you hit the nut on the head (no pun intended) .


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> I was going to explain it a different way on the name piranha... but you hit the nut on the head (no pun intended) .


Feel free to explain it again, for obviously most still don't get it and to be honest, you rember that headache it gave once you first started digging your way into this word "piranha" and tried to fit it into modern phylogeny, cladistics and morphological characters ? For you it was probaly long ago that you started with that stuff, but I just recently started digging my way through all this, so yes, that headache is mine now !

Thank God (uh, I know... actually I should thank Linnaeus, but it's just an expression







) for binominal nomenclature... way easier to understand.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Much Easier to just link the page: My link That will tell you quite a bit about common names.



> Feel free to explain it again, for obviously most still don't get it and to be honest, you rember that headache it gave once you first started digging your way into this word "piranha" and tried to fit it into modern phylogeny, cladistics and morphological characters ? For you it was probaly long ago that you started with that stuff, but I just recently started digging my way through all this, so yes, that headache is mine now !
> 
> *In Eigenmann's time (the father of characoids), modern phylogenetic systemics would never have been accepted. *
> 
> ...


Might as well add this page on the "pacu" misnomer: Pacu and Tambaqui


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That misses one question : what do people over here mean, when they refer to "piranhas" ?
In other words, the hobby has it's own meaning of the words, without having bothered to define it. Yet they don't hesitate, to call others stupid or ignorant, when they do not have the same definition of the words









Take for example one of the keeper tags :


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok wait...isnt piranha a common name? I know they only "true piranha" are the Pygocentrus genus.....but when we use the word Piranha to lable our fish....I view that as the same as using black piranha when talking about S. rhombeus.....or redbelly when talking about P. nattereri. I always viewed the word Piranha as a generic term for multiple fish in the Pygocentrus, Serrasalmus, and Pristobrycon genus (maybe Pygopristis...but I view them differently) .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

GG I think he's refering to our buddy bruner or those that don't view the world like he does. Hence calling scientists stupid.

For example, fish and wildlife are not stupid. But they are trained in native animals not world animals. When a nonindigenous species is captured they normally send it to be examined by their wild life authorities. Unless they send that fish to an authority on S american fishes of course 50% of the time they get it wrong. But there is more to this story. Its better to let the public believe a piranha is on the loose than tell the truth. Makes for better PR and keeps an unwanted fish illegal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Lastly: Pygocentrus caribe keeper is wrong. But that's where being simply a hobbyist shows and not not one who has tried to learn more.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tomato tomato

I dont get in the age of the internet it take one second to see that is not a piranha, any rational person would agree only a blind person could no see the differences sceience aside... ill say it again i don't see moose being called deer because they have antlers


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok wait...isnt piranha a common name? I know they only "true piranha" are the Pygocentrus genus.....but when we use the word Piranha to lable our fish....I view that as the same as using black piranha when talking about S. rhombeus.....or redbelly when talking about P. nattereri. I always viewed the word Piranha as a generic term for multiple fish in the Pygocentrus, Serrasalmus, and Pristobrycon genus (maybe Pygopristis...but I view them differently) .


You are one of the few I guess. Most consider C.mento and P.denticulata as "piranhas" as well, just because those are the species they know.
And that's what the term "piranhas" in the hobby usually means - just the species they know.

Frank is right in his interpretation of who and what I was referring to. You and I do not always agree, but certainly I do respect that you have a decent knowledge and know what you are talking about. But yes, I do easily get annoyed by some blokes who call others (scientists in this case) ignorant for using the term "piranha" while they themselves do not know what they are talking about.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tomato tomato


Actually there is no _tomato tomato_ in pronunciation. This is simply spelling and correct bionomen. The correct name is _*Pygocentrus cariba*_ Not Pygocentrus *caribe*.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> tomato tomato
> 
> I dont get in the age of the internet it take one second to see that is not a piranha, any rational person would agree only a blind person could no see the differences sceience aside... ill say it again i don't see moose being called deer because they have antlers


Then tell me, what does "piranha" mean to you ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Gotta work on my English spelling: bionomen vs binomen









Hard to do 1 finger android txting. And if I use the voice it gets even funnier.

Anyway. P caribe is a synonym of S rhombeus.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

memento said:


> tomato tomato
> 
> I dont get in the age of the internet it take one second to see that is not a piranha, any rational person would agree only a blind person could no see the differences sceience aside... ill say it again i don't see moose being called deer because they have antlers


Then tell me, what does "piranha" mean to you ?
[/quote]
uuuuuuuu durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......... fishy with teeffffffffffff

i dont use scientific nomenclature becuse im not pretending to be a scientist. If i was doing my biology term paper on piranhas i would use nomenclature and correct names, on a hobbyist forum i use common names.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that Bob, this is not a sci forum. But explains all the misinfo and confusion.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That will never change although i am part of a monitor forum were they wont allow you to use common names for searching reasons this way if you need info you dont have to search 100 different common names to find what you want


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bob351 said:


> i dont use scientific nomenclature becuse im not pretending to be a scientist. If i was doing my biology term paper on piranhas i would use nomenclature and correct names, on a hobbyist forum i use common names.


Neither do I pretend to be a scientist. The only reason I prefer the scientific names, is that it is always clear what you are referring to, especially when discussing in a foreign language (like english is to me).

But as Frank said, it somes with a lot of confusion. No problem, as long as people keep that in mind before calling others stupid just because they do not fit their "definition" of piranhas.

I also joined several forums where they are very strictly when it comes to the names. Especially the tarantula forums and some of the snake forums. Personally I like it but of course they are different from piranhas.
Using the scientific names over there is more important, since some are pretty venomous and lots of people are breeders that definately wnat to avoid chances of hybrids. So using exact speciesnames, has become a safety issue and a "warranty" for breeding purposes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Some of the herp forums are nuts but w.e i deal with it







If people start using nomenclature i will join in but im not getting the ball rolling







And to answer your original question i would refer to serras and pygos as piranhas since the others are so rare in the hobby. Oviously there still in the family but if somene asked me whats a piranha i would say serra or rhom as most people dont even no there are piranhas other than reds









and i only call people stupid when they cant figure out they have a pacu and they call themselves a biologist/scientist, boils my blood.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I consider it a big mistake for a scientist as well, but not half as stupid as a hobbyist who only has to focus on a few species, and still does not fully understand what they are referring to when talking about "piranhas"


----------

